# Midwest Slot Car Show



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

A big thanks to the 48 dealers and the 100's through the door that made the 38th Midwest Slot Car Show a big sucess

It's not to early to plan for number 39, to be held on November 9th 2008.

Again, we will be at the Lincoln Center in Highland IN.

I(f you need any information
[email protected]

Again, thanks to all.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Mike, I was one those through the door. First, let me thank you for a great show. Second, great location, plenty of parking, easy to find, and a nice wide open floorplan.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well another show has come and gone.Bob Beers ,his son Jeremy and myself had a good time as usual.1600 miles is a lot of driving.Gas prices will kill you.It's cheaper to fly but the airlines won't let you carry on three tables full of slot cars.Always nice to see Lois and Mike Dore.We must like them,we follow them every time they move.It seems like we were at Dolton Center and the Short stay Red Roof Inn. 100 years ago.Then there was the race track,then Madison and for the last few shows Indiana.Meet a couple of Hobby Talk members.Rodstrguy and 41 Willys.Lots of people that you only see twice a year.I can't forget Marty.Nice to see you and Dave again.Bob's son Jeremy was 3 years old when he came on his first road trip with us.He's now 16,6 ft tall and a typical teenager.Are we there yet.I'm hungry and what this crap music you're playong Dad.Led whowhat are Beatles and The Rolling WHAT.Good thing we were in charge of the radio.Next road trip Ohio.Two weeks.I'll bring some Eric Clapton and Sam The Sham.See you Nov 9 back home again in Indiana. Tom Stumpf


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'm glad it was a success. I'm disappointed I couldn't make it. Plan on being there for the November Show though. 

Tom, are you and Mr. Beers going to be at the 2008 AutoFest in August?
Randy.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Randy,We won't be back for Autofest.It wasn't really for slot cars.We willl probably be back in Nov. for Mikes show.It's 1600 miles round trip for us.We have a good time .We are friends at the start but we hate each other at the end.This has been going on about 15 years now.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I had a great time at the show!! My original intention was just to visit old friends, browse through the slot cars and come home. I ended up sharing a table with one of my best friends and I am glad I stayed!! I sold a few slot cars, bought a few slot cars and traded a few slot cars. There were some GREAT deals there!! Here is what I brought home with me:










The only thing missing is the Atlas set I bought. The purple controller in the back is from that set.

The first 2 rows are bodies only and I did not pay more then $3.00 for any one of them!:thumbsup: There are some NOS bodies in there!! Some of the original T-Jets in that group were only $1.00!!!!:woohoo:There are some great project cars in there that need only a piece or two, maybe fix a cracked post, but definately worth fixing. The Gran Prix car only needs the rear exhaust. The Dune Buggy and Hot Rod only need the glass and chrome. The Chaparral need the wing, glass and posts repaired.

If you get the opportunity to attend this show, it will be worth it!

I wish I knew what you guys that attended look like. I would have liked to say hello and we can put a face to the names here.

Marty


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

tomhocars said:


> Randy,We won't be back for Autofest.It wasn't really for slot cars.We willl probably be back in Nov. for Mikes show.It's 1600 miles round trip for us.We have a good time .We are friends at the start but we hate each other at the end.This has been going on about 15 years now.



Tom,
I hate to hear that you want be making it to the AutoFest. But I understand. I thought that the diecast part of the Fest last year was an add on to it. Boy, was I ever wrong. Those Diecast fans are a great bunch, and dedicated to there hobby.

I'll be seeing you in November. You, Bob, and Dan have a great spring and summer, Randy.


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Mike...Thanks for moving the show to Highland,that Rockford drive was to far for me. As long as it stays in Highland,I'll see you twice a year.


Tom...thanks for the Dash 442's,one in every color is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Thank you.Iwish you loved GTO's and Road Runners too.Bob and I drove 1600 miles round trip to Mike's show.Take one of the Olds you have and drive. See you next time.
Thanks Tom


----------

